# Coyote hang ups



## tommyp (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys, my dad and I have been doing some coyote hunting the last few weeks, and all of the dogs we called hung up at about 600-700 yards. We are in full camo, and even the two that came from upwind of us hung up. Any advice would be GREAT! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

They've all been hunted by now its getting tough and well educated keep trying...


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

tommyp said:


> Hey guys, my dad and I have been doing some coyote hunting the last few weeks, and all of the dogs we called hung up at about 600-700 yards. We are in full camo, and even the two that came from upwind of us hung up. Any advice would be GREAT! Thanks in advance!


Any advice? How about "sight your rifle in for 600-700 yards".

Sorry, no real advice...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Like said before, those coyotes have been educated!!! So now try something different, maybe come back later on and set up in a different spot, different sounds, or maybe even with a decoy or dog. You won half the battle by them even coming to a call, most educated coyotes you'll never see they will just bark or howl.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Try using female whimper calls or challenge howls. They are probably your best bet this time of year. Also if you and your partner separate by a few hundred yards it could help.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

There are a few reasons they are hanging up. Like others have said they are educated. another might be they are at a territorial boundry. Afraid to come closer. 
Depending on what calls you are using, if its a prey in distress, try getting a decoy of some sorts. The mojo crazy critter works wonders. 
If you are howling, try pup in distress or female wimpers. Heres a trick I love doing and usually pans out for hung up coyotes. If possible move closer to them and call again. If you can move without them seeing you, do it. I have had coyotes hold up at 1000 yards and not make another move. We got up and snuck to about 600 yards away and just howled once and we ended up getting 4 dogs to come screaming in. This was in Feb a few years ago. 
The territorial aspect is coming into play heavely this time of year. Good luck and keep trying.


----------



## tommyp (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help, guys! I'm going to go get a decoy, and hopefully be able to get out this weekend. I will let you know how it goes! Thanks again


----------

